# Computer won't boot with USB drive plugged in



## residenteyedoc (Dec 23, 2010)

I have an Intel S5000VSA server mobo running Server 2008R2. As part of backup protocol critical files are written to an external USB drive (Seagate Free Agent 1TB). There are two drives that alternate in backup. If for some reason the server has to be restarted it will not reboot if the drive is plugged in. I do not see any boot option noted or listed in the BIOS for a USB device, but I'm guessing it's trying to boot from the drive. The default order to boot is 1) Hard drive (consisting of a four disk array in RAID10 configuration) then 2) DVD

It's not a critical matter, but on a few occasions it has proven to be a pain, like when I've had to reboot remotely and can't be there to unplug the USB drive.

Thanks for any thoughts/suggestions.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The typical suggestions are to verify boot order and ensure legacy USB support is enabled. With that said, there are some motherboards that simply won't boot properly with USB drives attached.

You may also want to ensure the BIOS is up to date.


----------

